# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  الأتراك يحسمون موقعة فيينا

## راجي قسايمه

صعد المنتخب التركي لكرة القدم لأول مرة في تاريخه إلى الدور نصف النهائي لبطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية الثالثة عشرة، بعد تغلبه على نظيره الكرواتي بركلات الترجيح (3-1)، في مباراتهما ضمن الدور ربع النهائي التي أقيمت مساء الجمعة على ملعب إرنست هابل في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا، وأدارها الحكم الإيطالي روبرتو روزيتي، وانتهى وقتها الأصلي والإضافي بالتعادل (1-1).

بدأ الفريق الكرواتي اللقاء بالتشكيلة الأساسية التي خاض بها مباراتيه الأوليين في البطولة، وفاز بهما على النمسا وألمانيا على الترتيب، فيما كانت أبرز التغييرات في صفوف المنتخب التركي غياب الحارس الأساسي فولكان ديميريل للإيقاف، نتيجة طرده في المباراة الماضية أمام جمهورية التشيك، فلعب بدلاً منه الحارس روستو ريسبر أساسياً.

بداية سريعة وتفوق نسبي للكروات
بدأت المباراة بشكل سريع من الفريقين، وبخاصة من الفريق الكرواتي الذي كاد أن يفتتح التسجيل في الدقيقة الخامسة حين وصلت الكرة إلى المهاجم إيفيكا أوليتش أمام المرمى التركي، ولكن الحارس المخضرم روستو أبعد الكرة من أمامه.

استعاد الفريق التركي بعد ذلك توازنه في وسط الميدان، قبل أن يهدر أوليتش فرصة حقيقية أخرى للكروات في الدقيقة 19، حين مر صانع الألعاب لوكا مودريتش من الناحية اليمنى، ولعب كرة عرضية داخل منطقة جزاء تركيا، فسددها أوليتش برأسه ولكنها ارتطمت بعارضة المرمى التركي وابتعدت عن منطقة الخطر.

توالت الهجمات الكرواتية السريعة طوال الشوط الأول، وسط ارتباك من الدفاع التركي واستماتة للحفاظ على نظافة الشباك، بينما قدم الأتراك محاولات هجومية متواضعة لعل أخطرها تسديدة قوية للاعب الوسط محمد طوبال في الدقيقة 38، مرت بجوار القائم الأيسر لمرمى الحارس الكرواتي ستيبان بليتيكوسا، لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي.

محاولات مستميتة بلا أهداف
مع بداية الشوط الثاني واصل المنتخب الكرواتي إهدار الفرص السهلة، حين استغل أوليتش خطأ من الدفاع التركي واستخلص الكرة داخل منطقة الجزاء ولعبها ضعيفة نحو المرمى من فوق روستو ولكن الدفاع أبعدها قبل أن تدخل الشباك.

وتراجع مستوى الأداء عن بداية المباراة، حيث لم يشكل الفريق التركي خطورة تذكر على مرمى المنافس، بينما استمر سوء الحظ يلاحق مهاجمي كرواتيا، نتيجة التسرع في إنهاء الهجمات وعدم التوفيق أمام المرمى، وتألق روستو في الدقيقة 84 حين أبعد تسديدة رائعة إثر ضربة حرة لعبها داريو سرنا في الزاوية العليا اليسرى للمرمى، طار إليها الحارس التركي وأخرجها إلى ركنية، وفي الدقيقة الأخيرة وصلت كرة عرضية أخرى إلى أوليتش أمام المرمى ولكنه سددها ضعيفة في يد روستو، فانتهى الوقت الأصلي للمباراة بالتعادل السلبي.

إثارة في الثواني الأخيرة
على عكس الشوطين الأصليين، بدأ المنتخب التركي الشوط الأول الإضافي مهاجماً، ولعب تونجاي سانلي كرة عرضية خطيرة داخل منطقة جزاء كرواتيا من الناحية اليسرى فأخرجها الحارس بليتيكوسا إلى ركلة ركنية لم تثمر عن شيء.

وأجرى المدرب الكرواتي سلافين بيليتش تغييراً لتنشيط الهجوم، بنزول إيفان كلاسنيتش بدلاً من أوليتش الذي أهدر العديد من الفرص، ثم كاد تونجاي أن يحسم اللقاء في الدقيقة 102 بتسديدة أرضية مباغتة من خارج منطقة الجزاء، ولكنها مرت بجوار القائم الأيمن لمرمى بليتيكوسا.

واستمر اللعب هادئاً طوال الشوط الثاني الإضافي، حتى جاء الفرج للكروات في الدقيقة الأخيرة من المباراة، حين مر مودريتش من ناحية الجناح الأيمن، واستغل الخروج الخاطئ للحارس روستو من مرماه، فلعب كرة عرضية وصلت إلى البديل كلاسنيتش الذي سددها برأسه محرزاً هدف التقدم لكرواتيا.

ولم يهنأ الكروات طويلاً بهدف كلاسنيتش، حيث أحرز المهاجم البديل سميح سينتورك الذي لعب بديلاً عن نهاد قهوجي هدف التعادل لتركيا في الثواني الأخيرة، قبل أن يطلق روزيتي صافرة النهاية، ليلجأ الفريقان إلى ركلات الترجيح.

ركلات الترجيح تلعب لصالح الأتراك
وبدأ الفريق الكرواتي بتسديد ركلات الترجيح، وحملت البداية مفاجأة غير سارة للكروات، حيث أهدر مودريتش الركلة الأولى حين سدد الكرة بجوار القائم الأيسر لمرمى روستو، بينما نجح أردا توران في إحراز الركلة الأولى لتركيا.

وسدد سرنا بنجاح الركلة الثانية لكرواتيا، وكذلك فعل سميح سنتورك صاحب الهدف التركي، وفي ركلة الجزاء الثالثة ازدادت محنة الكروات بعد أن أهدر راكيتيتش التسديدة التي مرت قرب القائم الأيمن، ثم سدد حميد ألتينتوب ركلة الترجيح الثالثة لتركيا في المرمى.

وأكد روستو تفوق تركيا وصعودها إلى الدور نصف النهائي، بعد أن تصدى لركلة الترجيح الرابعة التي لعبها الكرواتي بيتريتش على يسار الحارس، الذي طار إليها وأبعدها عن المرمى، معلناً عن فوز تاريخي للفريق التركي.

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا فيصلاوي على ملخص المباراة الرائع
مبروك للاتراك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور فيصلاوي 1

----------


## sam7jon

يعطيك العافيه

----------

